# Load of chesee



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm in North Carolina. I got up about 4:30 in the morning while the temperatures were still a little down to do the last bit of cheese for the summertime. I was able to keep the temperature under 90 degrees with assistance from a pan of ice cubes. I did a 3 1/2 hour smoke with applewood.


----------

